# Replacing pinion gear



## puroyork (Oct 4, 2006)

I have a briggs and stratton 12 hp engine with a starter that needs a new pinion gear. My question is how do I remove the old pinion?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

It depends on what type of starter you have. Some pinions are held on by a keeper and a roll pin through the armature shaft, others use a "c-ring" on the keeper to hold it on.


----------



## puroyork (Oct 4, 2006)

This one is a keeper and roll pin.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Support the armature shaft on something (block of wood), drive the roll pin out with a punch and hammer, lift off the keeper and the pinion gear will rotate off of the starter drive. When installing a new pinion, pay attention to the gear and install it with the bevels on the gear facing up, this helps the gear to align with the ring gear on the flywheel.

reinstall the keeper and roll pin.


----------



## puroyork (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks, I will try it know.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

"c-ring" whoooooo hoooooooooooo those are fun fun fun !!!!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Man I hate roll pins myself...


----------

